# Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (188x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 3



## sharky 12 (2 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 45x*

Auch in LQ eine Granate!


----------



## dengars (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 45x*

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## beachkini (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 67 LQ/MQ Update*

etwas größer 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(22 Dateien, 5.115.792 Bytes = 4,879 MiB)


----------



## Punisher (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 x67 LQ/qulai update*

ihr körper ist göttlich


----------



## Lo Sparviero 42 (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 x67 LQ/qulai update*

Waiting for HQ
Thanks


----------



## Google2 (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 x67 LQ/qulai update*

crazy


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 x67 LQ/qulai update*



Punisher schrieb:


> ihr körper ist göttlich



Wahre Worte! :thumbup:


----------



## Jumio (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 x67 LQ/qulai update*

wow ziemlich knackig


----------



## General (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 x67 LQ/qulai update*

Danke für die Pics


----------



## congo64 (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 x67 LQ/qulai update*

:WOW::WOW:da brennt der Strand :WOW::WOW:


----------



## emal110 (3 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 x67 LQ/qulai update*

Was für ein Body !!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Juni 2012)

*Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (118x) HQ Update 2*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 118 Dateien, 143.441.691 Bytes = 136,8 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


thx Preppie :thumbup:


----------



## Lo Sparviero 42 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (185x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 2*

Splendid ass !!


----------



## rado0815 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (185x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 2*

Immer wieder unglaublich heiß!!!
Danke


----------



## namor66 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (185x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 2*

Sehr schöne Bilder, Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Scheich200 (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (185x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 2*

Toller Bikini, see thru, nice.


----------



## Q (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (185x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 2*

da räkelt sie sich ja schon   :thx:


----------



## zebra (4 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (185x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 2*

ein traumkörper


----------



## Cedric (5 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (185x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 2*

Die Seite hat einen schädlichen Link, sagt mein Kasperski.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (8 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (185x) LQ/HQ Quali Update 2*

Und hier noch 3 der Kategorie "wet": 



 

 



Dank dem Bildlieferanten


----------



## Steve67 (8 Juni 2012)

eine tolle Figur


----------



## savvas (8 Juni 2012)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für diese tollen Bilder. Michelle ist einfach eine Traumfrau,
wunderschön.


----------



## rado0815 (8 Juni 2012)

Klasse Update!!!

Danke


----------



## dinsky (15 Juni 2012)

sobald es warm wird, trägt sie jedes jahr die neueste bikini-mode zur schau. aber wer will es ihr bei dem körper verdenken. vielen dank für die pics.


----------



## TTranslator (15 Juni 2012)

Danke für die pics.

Der Glückspilz!!


----------



## Jone (15 Juni 2012)

Was für ein Körper :WOW:


----------



## chini72 (16 Juni 2012)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## Carix (17 Juni 2012)

Klasse Körper, Klasse Bikini, Klasse See-Thru, Klasse Frau, Klasse Bilder!!!! Danke


----------



## 1969er (18 Juni 2012)

Einfach super diese Frau

Danke fürs Posten :thx::thx::thx:


----------



## posemuckel (20 Juni 2012)

Dem Herrgott sei Dank!!!! :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Davidoff1 (20 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder und auch dafür, dass du bei dem anderen Post darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast. Das hatte ich hier noch gar nicht gesehen. Super - und nochmals danke!


----------



## gb812 (8 Sep. 2012)

Klasse!


----------



## angel55 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke mehr davon


----------



## Marcoschi (25 Sep. 2012)

Wahh wie gern wäre ich an seiner Stelle


----------



## matula (25 Sep. 2012)

danke dafür


----------



## rangers86 (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## narciandi (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die bilde


----------



## lambe123 (25 Sep. 2012)

super hübsch


----------



## valentino101 (25 Sep. 2012)

i love michelle


----------



## krupsorchestro (26 Sep. 2012)

malibu traumhaft


----------



## bamberino (26 Sep. 2012)

danke für die sexy Michelle


----------



## sanguinius666 (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die vielen schönen Bilder.


----------



## kopila (28 Sep. 2012)

einfach nur hot der körper.....geile michelle


----------



## realsacha (28 Sep. 2012)

krupsorchestro schrieb:


> malibu traumhaft




kopf99kopf99kopf99kopf99


*Fensterplatz in Geographie???

Malibu ist eine Stadt im Los Angeles County im US-Bundesstaat Kalifornien und liegt an der pazifischen Küste

Miami Beach liegt im Südosten von Florida an der Ostküste, auf einer ca. 30 km langen, nord-südlich ausgerichteten Insel 6 km nordöstlich von Miami, am Atlantik.*


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## zopilote (28 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## mamamia (28 Sep. 2012)

Toller Bikini.


----------



## dommi05 (28 Sep. 2012)

dankeschööön


----------



## chazoo (28 Sep. 2012)

danke für michelle!


----------



## gruemsch (28 Sep. 2012)

danke für michelle


----------



## KBlade98 (28 Sep. 2012)

Einfach super


----------



## tierchen (28 Sep. 2012)

Super, Danke


----------



## denison (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## berny (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr Lecker!!
:thx:


----------



## Riki (29 Sep. 2012)

wow heiss danke


----------



## kernelkiller (29 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Spellcaster (29 Sep. 2012)

Wie kann man in dem Alter noch so einen unglaublich geilen Körper haben? Einfach Hammer...


----------



## worldofwind (29 Sep. 2012)

Immer noch ne Wucht


----------



## peter (29 Sep. 2012)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## werneraloisius (29 Sep. 2012)

Immer gerne gesehen


----------



## haxorli (29 Sep. 2012)

einfach geil die michelle ;-)


----------



## hsv66 (29 Sep. 2012)

danke für die hübsche!


----------



## Stöffu (30 Sep. 2012)

Ja Ja die schönen Schweizerinen


----------



## duessi (30 Sep. 2012)

Was für ein Körper!


----------



## troodon81 (30 Sep. 2012)

Danke Michelle Hunziker


----------



## PLuna (30 Sep. 2012)

danke für diese hammer frau.


----------



## noobwar (30 Sep. 2012)

Wow ein Körper. Schade das der Sommer rum ist.


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 45x*

traumhaft, soooo fesch!!


----------



## terkel13 (1 Okt. 2012)

Super Bilder!


----------



## derKuschel (1 Okt. 2012)

sie hat einfach die tollste Figur


----------



## michasch (1 Okt. 2012)

Super Figur! :thx:


----------



## lukkitz (2 Okt. 2012)

der typ ist ein glückspilz!


----------



## gomit499 (7 Okt. 2012)

best bikini pics ever!


----------



## okidoki (7 Feb. 2013)

Achtung Rutschgefahr!  Michelle ist glatt...
.
.
.
...rasiert  ! 
Mann, was für ein Bikini und was für ein Körper! Hammer Brüste, schöne, dunkle Nippel und ein heißer Arsch!


----------



## matze78 (7 Feb. 2013)

nette caps


----------



## Ciller (21 März 2013)

vielen vielen Dank für diese tollen Bilder...immer wieder schön Michelle im Bikini zu sehen...ein absoluter Traumkörper :thx: :thx:


----------



## Kai123 (23 März 2013)

Die Hunziger ist einach viel zu heiß!Danke


----------



## yoyoyo123 (24 März 2013)

Hammer Körper.


----------



## taubus (25 März 2013)

vorsicht,nicht verbrennen


----------



## Nrocs (25 Juni 2022)

Mandalorianer schrieb:


> *Michelle Hunziker "Enjoying A Day At The Beach In Miami" 02.06.12 (118x) HQ Update 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat die eventuell noch irgendjemand gespeichert und wäre so nett sie wieder hochzuladen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## taurus79 (25 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Max100 (26 Juni 2022)

Danke für die wunderschönen Fotos!


----------



## Triple H (28 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## quake (28 Juni 2022)

Nrocs schrieb:


> Hat die eventuell noch irgendjemand gespeichert und wäre so nett sie wieder hochzuladen? Vielen Dank!


Die hier hatte ich noch 34x


----------



## Nrocs (29 Juni 2022)

quake schrieb:


> Die hier hatte ich noch 34x


Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Cashnr13 (30 Juni 2022)

Ich finde eine ihrer schönsten Bikiniserien. Vielen Dank!


----------



## quake (1 Juli 2022)

Cashnr13 schrieb:


> Ich finde eine ihrer schönsten Bikiniserien. Vielen Dank!


Bei Michelle gibt es so viele tolle Aufnahmen. Die hier sind auch klassen leider nicht in der besten Qualität
https://www.celebboard.net/threads/...italy-august-17-2012-51x-lq-hq-update.341364/


----------

